# Extended Breastfeeding in a movie



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I watched an older movie last night called The Last Emperor. Its about early 20th century China and the last man to ever be Emperor before China became Communist.(a true story) Anyways the Emperor becomes in charge at the age of 3 and he is taken from his mother and given a wet nurse. At age 10 his mother comes to visit and he nurses from her. I know it seems like he was really old but it was a really sweet scene and I thought I would share that.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I will have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Yes, I saw that movie long ago but I think it had a subliminal impact on me.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

BTW, I think it is so true that once one sees how normal and natural it is (even if it's just in a movie), they see it in a different light. Then it's not such a "freakish" thought, kwim?


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother_sunshine*
BTW, I think it is so true that once one sees how normal and natural it is (even if it's just in a movie), they see it in a different light. Then it's not such a "freakish" thought, kwim?

Absolutely


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

I haven't seen that movie in SUCH a long time...I'll have to rent it over the weekend!

It's funny ... I haven't seen it since before having kids and I don't remember the nursing of the 10 year old ... I'd think that's something I would have found a little odd at that point in my life, but maybe, in the context of the movie and having it treated as just a part of life, it didn't seem odd.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

As I recall it was the wetnurse nursing him at 10, and at that point the men who were really in charge decided enough was enough and took her away without telling him.

It was a sweet scene, the last vestige of his childhood with someone who loved him for himself instead of as a means to power. I think he was never truly in charge of his life.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

she was his "butterfly"

it was a very sad scene when she was taken from him


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Isn't it true that in some cultures (Chinese included, perhaps) "favored" children are nursed extra long? I would think that the emeror to be would definitely be a favored child.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i remember that! it had an impact on me too, i saw nursing differently after seeing that movie. how normal it was, and how it was a privilege for the little boy to get to keep on nursing for so long. cool.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meiri*
As I recall it was the wetnurse nursing him at 10, and at that point the men who were really in charge decided enough was enough and took her away without telling him.


What I remember from last night is the emperor runs up to the men in charge and asks where she went and they say that he is too old for a wet nurse and he says she wasnt my wet nurse she was my mother. This part coincided with his mothers visit so I figured that was still his mother, unless he was referring to his wetnurse as his mother.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhhh I have never seen this movie but just reading this thread my heart is aching!


----------

